# ? 4 Bloggers - Request to guest post



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I got an email today from someone asking to post an article on my blog. The article is appropriate for my blog content so that isn't an issue.
I'm not against having a guest blogger if they were more like me or us per say.
Example would be katalupe posting on my blog about how NY state government/regulations works when solar is installed since we are both in the Empire State.

This person according to a web search has had this type of article published on other blogs for over a year, so I am assumming that it would be the exact same article as it was on three different blogs that I clicked on.
No money was mentioned either her paying me or me paying here in this email.

Why does one do this ? 
How does it benefit them? 
Is having an article on a blog make you a published author ? 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Some people guest post on others blogs in order to get traffic for themselves over on Their blog.

I have had several people guest post on my blog and I welcome it. I even have a blurb about it on the sidebar of my blog.

All I ask is that there material fits in with my general blogs subjects.

I would not want a guest poster put the exact same post on my blog as on someone elses, I can't see a benefit to that.

Guest posters have to be willing to email me the guest post so that I can look it over and suggest changes if needed. 

You could also put a guest post on Their blog in exchange.

Does this help you?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

This person doesn't have a blog which is why I am curious why she goes around requesting to guest post.
Must be about getting her name out on the web or garnering more hits for this article.
She apprently has more than a few colledge degrees behind her per google. 
I was just wondering what other's thought or knew about this before I ask her in a reply email.
Thanks for the input.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

A wild thought - see if she is writing on one of the "article" sites like Hubpages. If someone writes an article on any of those sites, it is to their advantage to get people to read them. Maybe someone that uses one of those sites can give some clearer information about it all. There are a lot of those sites.


----------



## tealover (Jan 1, 2011)

Most people ask to guest blog because they are trying to build traffic to their own site. I would inquire as to if the post they want posted will have any links, and if so, what the links are. 

If they have no outbound links, then it is just the name recognition they are seeking and that can work to both of your benefit without you linking out. I also would only allow unique content.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> A wild thought - see if she is writing on one of the "article" sites like Hubpages. If someone writes an article on any of those sites, it is to their advantage to get people to read them. Maybe someone that uses one of those sites can give some clearer information about it all. There are a lot of those sites.



Her name didn't come up on this hubpages website search.
Interesting concept though. 
I think I'll just come out & ask her why although I now believe that it's to just get her stuff out on the web.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

It's really hard to get traffic on one's blog.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pelenaka, hopefully you will come back here and let us know...I am getting curious!

Ihspirited, good content and lots of it seems to be the key to keep getting traffic....


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I will. 
I'm leaning on a no answer. The article is in the general ball park of what my blog is about but not really. 

I agree about the content. If it's relevant to what people want or need to see then traffic isn't so much of an issue. Even when I didn't post for over a month I still had allot of hits on my previous posts.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I agree with Annie. I would not allow someone guest post the exact same post that she has put on others. I have guest posted and I wrote a whole post special, then I linked it to my blog. That way the readers of that blog came to mine. Then I put a post on my blog that was linked to the guest post so that my readers would visit that blog. It doesn't sound like this writer is doing that.

I don't plan on having guest bloggers on my blog. But many people do it. and like I said I did it in December as a favor to another blogger because she was going on a vacation.

Definitely make her email it to you so you can read it before you put it on.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Timely post as I just received a request to do the same thing. I am still pondering this. I am starting to get quite a few page views (relatively speaking), followers, and facebook "likes", and I am not sure if this would drive away vistors or vice versa. The requestor has a nice site as well. I'm still researching how this would work and if it presents more opportunities. The bottom line is my enjoyment of the hobby, and I'm not sure how far I want to go.

??????


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Halfway, what is the traffic like on the requestor's site? If there is pretty good traffic over there, then there would be a benefit to you.

Like Kat said, links back and forth between the two blogs does work well. It can bring your regular readers over to that other blog and his/her readers over to yours. If they like what they read on your blog (the content written by you) then the odds are pretty good that they will continue reading your blog.

Can be a win/win for sure.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

AnnieinBC said:


> Halfway, what is the traffic like on the requestor's site? If there is pretty good traffic over there, then there would be a benefit to you.
> 
> Like Kat said, links back and forth between the two blogs does work well. It can bring your regular readers over to that other blog and his/her readers over to yours. If they like what they read on your blog (the content written by you) then the odds are pretty good that they will continue reading your blog.
> 
> Can be a win/win for sure.


Good info, thanks you.

I am not sure of his/her traffic on the other site. Still working through some of the details.

I think he wants to share some of the videos. I have my vids under "misterhalfwaythere1" and that is getting quite a few views. 

I had to reference the blog on the video because another site was using my videos on their website without my permission. I was flattered, but then a little perturbed that they didn't even ask. I want to keep the videos "public", but I don't want them used without permission.

I am having fun and learning new things either way. My "white board" of topics should keep me busy for a couple years, LOL!!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Halfway, I think your blog has a lot of potential. You have a niche that is not overflowing. Maybe you could offer your videos as long as they put a link back to your site. I would send whoever is using your videos a message telling them nicely to provide a link back to your site if they want to use them. That is just common courtesy. They should have asked to begin with.

As for you getting more traffic. You will, because you are giving out some good information. I posted a link to your blog on my NY homesteading forum. I think I may have shared it on facebook too. You should sign up with the networked blogs on facebook and add the networked blogs followers widget to it too. Do you have have a page for it on facebook yet? I don't have one there myself yet, but your blog would probably get attention due to your subject.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd be perturbed too Halfway, if someone was using my photos or videos without permission. 

If you put up a link here with your Facebook page, I will "like" it for you, and would appreciate your doing the same for my Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Country-Living-in-a-Cariboo-Valley/166622410016258

I'll do the same for anyone on this thread, provided that their blog fits into the general category of growing your own food and raising animals for meat.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks folks. Sorry for the delay. Been down with a nasty virus and finally back on my feet.

He did offer a link back to the site. I think he is a good person, I just need to re-look where I want this to go.

Thanks for posting the blog around Kat!! Thanks Annie, and I will "like as well. "Jazzy". http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Frugal-Hydroponics/178725932158360

The Facebook page is Frugal Hydroponics. Please stop by and "like" if you wish. I am not really sure how to use it just yet.

Thanks for the positive comments. It has been fun so far and I am learning quite a bit. Both on the topic and on blogging / youtube etc.

:thumb:


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That is good that he has put a link back to your site. I find blogs are all about sharing information, and as long as I get credit by name and with a hotlink, it is OK by me if people want to use info they get from my blog on their site. I don't want them to scrape my content verbatim tho, I wouldn't like that!

I "liked" you this morning Halfway. I find Facebook pretty hard to find my way around, guess I am too old for this lol


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

AnnieinBC said:


> That is good that he has put a link back to your site. I find blogs are all about sharing information, and as long as I get credit by name and with a hotlink, it is OK by me if people want to use info they get from my blog on their site. I don't want them to scrape my content verbatim tho, I wouldn't like that!
> 
> I "liked" you this morning Halfway. I find Facebook pretty hard to find my way around, guess I am too old for this lol


Ha! Agreed Annie, it (facebook) can be a pain and once you get comfortable with the format...THEY WILL CHANGE IT ARRRGH!

Thanks for the "like" and thanks for sharing your info and advice.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Halfway sending you a PM


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Update: It's been over two weeks since I replied to the request to quest post on my blog asking to preview the post. No return email from her.
Wonder if this could also be a method to plant a virus ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe she is away? About the virus, I would think you could run her post through your antivirus program and it would tell you yes or no. That would be a good thing to do with any guest post, I would think.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

lhspirited said:


> It's really hard to get traffic on one's blog.


I added your blog to my list on my blog. Looks good! I am your newest follower.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Following all of you (leannxo). Not asking for a follow back, as my homestead blog won't be up and running for another few weeks or so. I very much enjoy browsing through your blogs, as well as others from HT. It's just nice to feel a part of a community of like-minded folks, even if there is little interaction on my part.

Wanted to add to this post though. My dad writes true crime books, and has a blog ( http://kidnappingmurderandmayhem.blogspot.com/ )with a couple hundred thousand hits. He is occasionally asked by other authors if they may write a guest post on his blog. He allows it for mutual traffic, and when the other author has no site (which does happen), it is still a win-win- my dad gets an additional article on his blog with little work on his part, the author gets their name and work published on a somewhat recognized blog, etc etc.

Like lots of the posts here say, my dad has the right to refuse to publish it, ask for changes, etc etc. They simply send the article to his email, they make changes if need be, and he posts it.

Hope this helps anyone later down the line


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

twomeal said:


> Following all of you (leannxo). Not asking for a follow back, as my homestead blog won't be up and running for another few weeks or so. I very much enjoy browsing through your blogs, as well as others from HT. It's just nice to feel a part of a community of like-minded folks, even if there is little interaction on my part.
> 
> Wanted to add to this post though. My dad writes true crime books, and has a blog ( http://kidnappingmurderandmayhem.blogspot.com/ )with a couple hundred thousand hits. He is occasionally asked by other authors if they may write a guest post on his blog. He allows it for mutual traffic, and when the other author has no site (which does happen), it is still a win-win- my dad gets an additional article on his blog with little work on his part, the author gets their name and work published on a somewhat recognized blog, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 

My first guest post / post sharing has gone pretty well in regards to content. I have another request I am working on as well, but have been traveling a bit and quite busy to focus on a quality guest post.  

I can see the beauty in guest posts as they add some variety to the blog with a different style and possibly a different approach or fresh topics.


----------

